# Installation de la dernière version d'Adobe Flash Player10



## fclavier (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous et encore merci à toute l'équipe de Mac Generation.
Equipé d'un Mac PPC G5 sous OS X.5.8 j'ai un problème insoluble pour installer la dernière version d'Adobe Flash Player pourtant théoriquement compatible.
J'arrive bien à télécharger le Plug-in mais l'installer quitte inopinément à chaque fois que j'essaie d'installer le Plug-in, bien sûr après avoir pris la précaution de désinstaller les versions existantes et avoir également éteint tous les autres logiciels y compris FireFox ou Safari.
J'ai téléchargé Pacifist avec lequel j'ai réussi à réinstaller la version Adobe Flash Player 9, mais impossible pour la version Adobe Flash Player 10. Je sais que d'autres internautes sont dans mon cas. Y en aurait-il un qui aurait trouvé le sésame ? Merci infiniment à l'avance pour toute aide.
François


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

fclavier a dit:


> J'arrive bien à télécharger le Plug-in mais l'installer quitte inopinément à chaque fois que j'essaie d'installer le Plug-in, bien sûr après avoir pris la précaution de désinstaller les versions existantes


desinstallé comment?

(tu aurais pu poster dans les sujets précédents, c'est pas ce qui manque)


----------



## marctiger (28 Février 2010)

Il faut impérativement désinstaller Flash avec le désinstalleur fourni *avec* l'installeur dans la version 10.
Installes-la ensuite et fais une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2010)

Il fonctionne avec PPC le Flash10 ?
Il me semblait que le message disait qu'il ne fonctionnait que sur Intel


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il fonctionne avec PPC le Flash10 ?
> Il me semblait que le message disait qu'il ne fonctionnait que sur Intel


rhooo
si maintenant les gens doivent s'informer sur systeme requis  avant d'installer un truc  , on s'en sort plus hein?
c'est tellement plus rigolo de ne pas lire et foncer...


----------



## marctiger (2 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semblait que le message disait qu'il ne fonctionnait que sur Intel



Ben on dirait que non :

http://www.adobe.com/fr/products/flashplayer/systemreqs/#os

+ 1 Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

coté PPC
 G5 uniquement


----------



## marctiger (2 Mars 2010)

Dans ce cas, autant pour moi.


----------



## fclavier (3 Mars 2010)

Un grand merci à tous pour vos réponses. J'ai résolu mon problème grâce à la réponse d'un autre internaute sur l'un des précédents forums liés à ce problème. Cet internaute expliquait qu'il avait jeté à la poubelle le fichier intitulé : "com.apple.safari.plist" situé dans le dossier "préférences" du dossier "Library" lorsque l'on ouvre le dossier "départ". C'est ce que j'ai fait puis ensuite j'ai désinstallé tout ce qui pouvait traîner encore de Adobe Flash Player avec le désinstallateur téléchargeable sur le site Adobe. J'ai ensuite réparé les autorisations de disque et enfin ré installé Adobe Flash Player dans sa dernière version et miracle MacGeneration  : ça marche !!!!....
Alors MERCI, MERCI, MERCI à tous.

fclavier


----------



## marctiger (3 Mars 2010)

C'est toujours une satisfaction d'arriver à solutionner un problème.


----------



## martinotal (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Lors d'une consultation de Youtube, il m'a été demandé de mettre à jour Flash Player 10, ce que j'ai fait:
Téléchargement du pg. d'installation: install Adobe Flash Player.app, éxécution de celui-ci,
"j'ai lu, j'accepte" etc, " l'installation a réussi" et à partir de la rien. Retour sur Youtube et la même problème.
Est il normal de ne pas "voir" AdobeFlashPlayer.pkg ? comme indiqué dans le mode d'installation

Mon système: OSX 10.5.8
Firefox: 3.6.11

Merci de votre aide

Alain


----------



## martinotal (27 Octobre 2010)

Euréka,
J'ai fini par trouver seul (pas vraiment grâce aux petits génies de macgeneration) j'ai supprimé ce fichier:
com.apple.safari.plist et depuis nickel

Merci à tous

Alain


----------



## marctiger (27 Octobre 2010)

Mais de rien... c'est toujours un plaisir. 

Et bienvenue parmi-nous.


----------

